# Lenses for sports shots on D5000



## melroseplace (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey there, new to the forum but would love some advise. fairly new to shooting with a DSLR and have a nikon D5000 with the basic 18-55 kit lens. I have been getting into shooting action sports such as snowboarding, mountain biking, skateboarding, water sports ect. and would like to get a lens that will be better for these kinds of shots. I dont have a huge budget for upgrades now but would like to get something sooner then later. maybe something under $500 for now. Just curious if anyone can point me in the right direction, even a website or link to something that would give me some decent info, google hasnt been the best of help, would be much appreciated. thanks in advance, looking forward to some replies!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

Under $500 there really isn't anything that's going to give you low light/high shutter speed and zoom that you need for sports like that. 
The Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 is somewhere around $700 and I have used it for sports, but it's slow to focus. It CAN be used and done well. It's just not ideal.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

I take that back... I don't think the Tamron focuses on the D5000. Or maybe it does. I can't remember!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2012)

FASTEST-focusing, smallest,lightest, sharpest and under $500...there is only ONE lens I can think of for the D5000, and that is the new 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G-series Nikkor prime. It is RAZOR-sharp. And it focuses very rapidly and surely. It has ultra-fast focusing, and is EASY to shoot!!! It is also small enough that you can mount it on a D5000, reverse the lens hood, cap the lens, and stick the camera into a small fanny pack and HAVE IT with you when you need it. This one,single lens has really helped fill out the Nikkor lens lineup; the older 85mm f/1.8 AF-D model was loooooong in the tooth....this new polycarbonate barreled 85 is totally sweet! And--this is not a cheezy optical design; this lens is among Nikons VERY-SHARPEST, best performers. This is a lens to migrate forward, as you move forward through the Nikon  system. I own over 50 Nikkors...this lens is among the very best of them all. This is a lens you *WANT TO OWN.*


----------



## TheLost (Aug 29, 2012)

melroseplace said:


> I have been getting into shooting action sports such as snowboarding, mountain biking, skateboarding, water sports ect. and would like to get a lens that will be better for these kinds of shots.



The 85mm is a good small option..  

I would also recommend a used or refurbished Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR  AF-S ($580 new.. $400 used.. $500ish refurbished). 

Pros: Semi-Pro build quality, super fast auto focus, sharp, works on DX and FX bodies.
Cons: Big-ish, heavy-ish, needs lots of light (its an outdoor lens).

Since you will be shooting outdoor sports that normally have lots of light this lens will work great.  You won't find a faster auto focus on a Nikon zoom unless you move up to the f/2.8 models. It also has a metal mount vs. the plastic mount found on the cheaper DX zooms (55-200.. etc). It's big.. but not as big as a 70-200 f/2.8 (i know lots of people use this as a 'travel lens' because its smaller then the 'pro' stuff).


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2012)

Derrel said:


> FASTEST-focusing, smallest,lightest, sharpest and under $500...there is only ONE lens I can think of for the D5000, and that is the new 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G-series Nikkor prime. It is RAZOR-sharp. And it focuses very rapidly and surely. It has ultra-fast focusing, and is EASY to shoot!!! It is also small enough that you can mount it on a D5000, reverse the lens hood, cap the lens, and stick the camera into a small fanny pack and HAVE IT with you when you need it. This one,single lens has really helped fill out the Nikkor lens lineup; the older 85mm f/1.8 AF-D model was loooooong in the tooth....this new polycarbonate barreled 85 is totally sweet! And--this is not a cheezy optical design; this lens is among Nikons VERY-SHARPEST, best performers. This is a lens to migrate forward, as you move forward through the Nikon system. I own over 50 Nikkors...this lens is among the very best of them all. This is a lens you *WANT TO OWN.*


Why is Ken Rockwell posting with Derrel's account?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > FASTEST-focusing, smallest,lightest, sharpest and under $500...there is only ONE lens I can think of for the D5000, and that is the new 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G-series Nikkor prime. It is RAZOR-sharp. And it focuses very rapidly and surely. It has ultra-fast focusing, and is EASY to shoot!!! It is also small enough that you can mount it on a D5000, reverse the lens hood, cap the lens, and stick the camera into a small fanny pack and HAVE IT with you when you need it. This one,single lens has really helped fill out the Nikkor lens lineup; the older 85mm f/1.8 AF-D model was loooooong in the tooth....this new polycarbonate barreled 85 is totally sweet! And--this is not a cheezy optical design; this lens is among Nikons VERY-SHARPEST, best performers. This is a lens to migrate forward, as you move forward through the Nikon system. I own over 50 Nikkors...this lens is among the very best of them all. This is a lens you *WANT TO OWN.*
> ...



Whaaaaat? KEN loves the 35/1.8 AF-S G!!!! Does he also like the new 85??? Because I SURE DO!!! For many years, I've owned the 85mm 1.4 AF-D, but its sheer size has kept it at home more than it leaves...the "new" 85 is so much easier to carry, and has so much HIGHER across-the-frame sharpness...why? It HAS TO!!! Nikon rolled out some new lenses with higher MTF, in advance, of the 24MP D3x and the 36MP D800 and D800e...the NEW G-series Nikkors are all much,much,much better lenses for the newer cameras. Internet photo guru Ming Thein ranked the new 85/1.8 G right up there with the 200 f/2 VR as being among the sharpest lenses he has tested on his D800...that was good enough for me to take notice. When I bought the D3x, I was able to SEE,literally, that some of my older lenses did not have enough edge sharpness for the landscape work I now find myself doing for the first time in 20 years...

The way I see it, a prime 85mm is the FIRST PRIME lens most younger shooters ought to buy. It brings the most to the table, per dollar spent. On a crop-frame, a fast 85mm f/1.8 lens with KILLER optics is almost a no-brainer...and it is the PERFECT focal length for shooting from 30 to 100 feet away !


----------

